# RAF Bentwaters..Suffolk



## Mikeymutt (Jul 11, 2018)

I was out for a solo exploring day earlier in the year and I decided to head for a mooch around bentwters just to see what I could find what was different to the tour they show people.i actually found quite a bit.it was areally enjoyable to look around.a lot of the place is used as an industrial estate,and its nice to see it being put to use.there is active security there too who drive about..RAF Bentwaters was a former world war two base built in 1942 and was in use by the RAF till 1949 it was then taken over by the Americans who used it till 1993.it had a twin base up the road called RAF Woodbridge.several squadrons were based here over the years.the last being the infamous tank busters the A-10.it was also famous for the Rendlesham forest incident were servicemen from Woddbridge in 1980 saw flashing lights in the sky.it was classed as Britain's Roswell incident.funny most ufo sightings seem to be near American bases

THE PLANES

On the base is several old planes and helicoptors.a company does these up and sells them.not sure if the company exists still.as the same planes are still there in old photos I have seen online.they were cool to shoot though.my favourite being the two seater black navy harrier.
































SPECIAL WEAPONS STORAGE

The special weapons storage area is situated behind the regular bomb stores.the regular ones are in use by a company.you know whe you go this area they held some pretty special stuff in here.there was prob nuke heads.CND always descended on Greenham common but in reality I think a lot of the American bases stored nukes.the stores are surrounded by several fence and barb wire and razor wire on top.you enter via a large double gate.once in the gate area number one gate would close and you would be trapped between two.you would then be authorized and allowed in.there is a tower above the gate house with machine gun apertures in there over looking he gate area.further in is a watch tower.and down the other end is a block,this looks like a garage but behind the shutter would be a Humme ready to ride out if under attack.the building also had machine gun apertures fscing in direct line down the main stores.also lots of telegraph poles were dotted around the compound,if Russian helicoptors carrying spetsnaz special forces were to try and land the poles would slow that down.these were serious times in the cold war.






















The view from the top of the tower was amazing.










The hummer shed in the background
















Were the standard bomb stores water pool is there is a load of cannons that were lifted from a wreck in the sea and stored in here.










As you come out the stores is big building,not sure what this was,i think maybe a maintenance building



















Fuel lines




THE STAR WARS BUILDING

To the rear of the site sit this building what is nicknamed the star wars building.this is because of basically the huge concrete shaped blast walls that surround it.the building itself is basically a block building.this was for the pilots.situated near the pens it was used for debriefing and briefing the pilots and there was toillets and showers and locker rooms,even a small medical room.i learnt after it is hired out now and again.



















SITE SECURITY

With a base this size security was heavy,i managed to get in the police block,but the dog section was well sealed sadly.

























THE VEICHLES

Dotted around the airfield is several trucks.some real nice examples on here.shame they are in a state.

























ADMIN BUILDING

Not really sure what this building was used for but looked like an admin building of some type.it had a reception and offices and a bit of nice decay inside




























DEPUTY COMMANDER OPERATIONS 

This block when I looked through the windows looked so good.i was struggling to find a way in and nearly gave up.then I found a small gap and I was in.its one of the most decayed buildings I have been in.you could almost feel the damp and smell it in here.the deputy commander was in charge of being in contact and organisation of operatiox with other countries so basically he would work closely with there NATO aliies.there is a bunker building next door sadly that was a no go.





































RANDOM AIRFIELD STUFF

This was the rules board for civilians visiting around the runway and taxiway areas.




At either end of the airfield is a pair of buildings.these would act as a safety line if planes were in trouble.a cable would be pulled up to stop the planes over shooting the runway if they suffered some sort of problem.in the roomy you can still see the hole in the wall and plinth for whatever mechanism was used.







Another watch tower to overlook the airfield.this one is in a right dilapidated state.




Two of many hangars around the back end of the airfield.most of these had the squadrons insignia on the door







Some random little building near the runway







The old bus stop to transport personal around the airfield


----------



## Electric (Jul 11, 2018)

Brilliant set. Thanks Mikey. Looks like a great site.


----------



## smiler (Jul 11, 2018)

That must have taken awhile to shoot, Loved it Mikey especially the Belfast, Thanks


----------



## noiseboy72 (Jul 11, 2018)

Love that!!
Having worked on the old Alconbury airbase for a few years, it's interesting to see how much more remains at Bentwaters.

I worked in a similar building to the Deputy Command building and we still had access to the bunker. I think my post is still on here with some shots of it. My office was actually in the old briefing theatre and despite the building going over to civilian use in 1994, the carpet still has the screw holes for the seats today - so we knew it dated from that time!!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 12, 2018)

Thank you all..I always find the Belfast sinks for you smiler...I looked at your report noiseboy and remember you posting it.was interesting.did you ever get further through the airlocks into the bunker


----------



## HughieD (Jul 12, 2018)

One of the best reports of the year Mikey...


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 12, 2018)

A very good report there Mikey. I'm sure there are dedicated enthusiasts who rebuild old military vehicles and would be interested in those ones.


----------



## ginger5092 (Jul 14, 2018)

Electric said:


> Brilliant set. Thanks Mikey. Looks like a great site.



Fascinating,thank you


----------



## Old Wilco (Jul 14, 2018)

Just wow! Amazing report, many thanks.


----------



## rockfordstone (Jul 16, 2018)

that harrier is stunning, looks like it just got there
real shame to see that go to ruin


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 16, 2018)

Thank you all.i remember seeing the barrier there about five years ago when I had to go there for something.main thing that inspired me to go back for a look about


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 18, 2018)

You smashed it mikey! Looks such an amazing site to explore! Them planes look so dramatic under that cloudy sky and that lush fern room!!! and you didn't forget the bog shot...excellent report and explore mikey!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 19, 2018)

prettyvacant71 said:


> You smashed it mikey! Looks such an amazing site to explore! Them planes look so dramatic under that cloudy sky and that lush fern room!!! and you didn't forget the bog shot...excellent report and explore mikey!



Thank you pv.the fern room was the highlight for me and planes.always get my bog shots if I can.


----------



## Big Duke 6 (Jun 6, 2021)

That Coleman truck is a runner - it might look knackered but we use it for the BCWM on the base.


----------



## Hayman (Jun 6, 2021)

Impressive lot of pics. The civilian rules board is obviously American - mentioning "Report any damaged pavement". The truck with the crane looks as if it could be an AEC Marshal. Another a Thornycroft


----------



## rocketpulse (Jun 7, 2021)

Very nice. wasn't Star Wars filmed here? - how long would you say to allow for wandering. its on my list


----------



## banshee (Jun 7, 2021)

Mikeymutt said:


> I was out for a solo exploring day earlier in the year and I decided to head for a mooch around bentwters just to see what I could find what was different to the tour they show people.i actually found quite a bit.it was areally enjoyable to look around.a lot of the place is used as an industrial estate,and its nice to see it being put to use.there is active security there too who drive about..RAF Bentwaters was a former world war two base built in 1942 and was in use by the RAF till 1949 it was then taken over by the Americans who used it till 1993.it had a twin base up the road called RAF Woodbridge.several squadrons were based here over the years.the last being the infamous tank busters the A-10.it was also famous for the Rendlesham forest incident were servicemen from Woddbridge in 1980 saw flashing lights in the sky.it was classed as Britain's Roswell incident.funny most ufo sightings seem to be near American bases
> 
> THE PLANES
> 
> ...


of all the great great stuff i like the canons best


----------



## Big Duke 6 (Jun 8, 2021)

rocketpulse said:


> Very nice. wasn't Star Wars filmed here? - how long would you say to allow for wandering. its on my list


I wouldn't go wandering - it's patrolled by Security 24/7 who WILL eject you - the local Plod are on there a lot as well and I've seen the onsite security hook up with the Plod to eject people.


----------



## zeroUE (Jun 9, 2021)

Big Duke 6 said:


> I wouldn't go wandering - it's patrolled by Security 24/7 who WILL eject you - the local Plod are on there a lot as well and I've seen the onsite security hook up with the Plod to eject people.


Oh no there's security? 

Posting on the wrong kind of forum if you're worried about security or police


----------



## Kilted Mac (Jun 12, 2021)

Cracking set of photos Sir, well done and very interesting.

If I recall I think some of the episodes of the excellent BBC series "The Detectorists" were filmed in the area just outside Bentwaters . You can just see the boundary fence and some buildings in a few of the episodes !


----------



## Big Duke 6 (Jun 27, 2021)

zeroUE said:


> Oh no there's security?
> 
> Posting on the wrong kind of forum if you're worried about security or police


Not that I am worried personally, but just advising that the old bill are there a lot and will forcibly eject you if you are there without permission. there's no harm in letting people know what you might encounter somewhere...


----------



## zeroUE (Jun 27, 2021)

Big Duke 6 said:


> Not that I am worried personally, but just advising that the old bill are there a lot and will forcibly eject you if you are there without permission. there's no harm in letting people know what you might encounter somewhere...


To be honest I've never been forcibly ejected from anywhere by the police, pretty strong words and in fact they've been handy when there's been over zealous know it all (but know nothing) security guards


----------

